# Mark all read.



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Any chance of making this button return you to the index rather than a confimation screen and then the forum you have just expressed no current further interest in?

Just thought I'd ask :wink:.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

That'll be no then :roll:.

:wink:.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

LOL
yeah it's possible and I'll do it on the next set of mods that I install (if I remember :wink: )
No idea when it'll be though - nightmare time at work at the moment... and no time in the evenings  
Also need to fix the leastread functionality first.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

8) . Thanks (if you remember :wink.


----------

